# سلسلة حياة المسيح في صور



## shamaoun (28 يناير 2009)

بناء على طلب Vetaa
اقدم الجزء رقم 1 




سَلاَمٌ، أَيَّتُهَا الممتلئة نعمة الرَّبُّ مَعَكِ: مُبَارَكَةٌ أَنْتِ بَيْنَ النِّسَاءِ




وَها أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْناً، وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ




مُبَارَكَةٌ أَنْتِ بَيْنَ النِّسَاءِ! وَمُبَارَكَةٌ ثَمَرَةُ بَطْنِكِ! فَمِنْ أَيْنَ لِي هَذَا: أَنْ تَأْتِيَ إِلَيَّ أُمُّ رَبِّي




فَقَدْ وُلِدَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ مُخَلِّصٌ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ الرَّبُّ




فَجَثَوْا وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ، ثُمَّ فَتَحُوا كُنُوزَهُمْ وَقَدَّمُوا لَهُ هَدَايَا، ذَهَباً وَبَخُوراً وَمُرّاً.




وَلَمَّا تَمَّتْ ثَمَانِيَةُ أَيَّامٍ لِيُخْتَنَ الطِّفْلُ، سُمِّيَ يَسُوعَ




ثُمَّ لَمَّا تَمَّتِ الأَيَّامُ لِتَطْهِيرِهَا حَسَبَ شَرِيعَةِ مُوسَى، صَعِدَا بِهِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ لِيُقَدِّمَاهُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ





أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ، الآنَ تُطْلِقُ عَبْدَكَ بِسَلاَمٍ حَسَبَ قولك! 
لأِنَّ عَيْنَيَّ قَدْ أَبْصَرَتَا خَلاَصَكَ الَّذِي هَيَّأْتَهُ لِتُقَدِّمَهُ إِلَى الشُّعُوبِ 
كُلِّهَا نُورَ تجلي لِلأُمَمِ وَمَجْداً لِشَعْبِكَ إِسْرَ ائِيلَ




قُمْ وَاهْرُبْ بِالصَّبِيِّ وَأُمِّهِ إِلَى مِصْرَ، وَابْقَ فِيهَا إِلَى أَنْ آمُرَكَ بِالرُّجُوعِ




فَأَرْسَلَ وَقَتَلَ جَمِيعَ الصِّبْيَانِ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمٍ وَجُوَارِهَا، مِنِ ابْنِ سَنَتَيْنِ فَمَا دُونَ .... 
صُرَاخٌ سُمِعَ مِنَ الرَّامَةِ: بُكَاءٌ وَنَحِيبٌ شَدِيدٌ! رَاحِيلُ تَبْكِي عَلَى أَوْلاَدِهَا، 
وَتَأْبَى أَنْ تَتَعَزَّى، لأَنَّهُمْ قَدْ رَحَلُوا




وَبَعْدَ إِتْمَامِ كُلِّ مَا تَقْتَضِيهِ شَرِيعَةُ الرَّبِّ، رَجَعُوا إِلَى مَدِينَتِهِمِ النَّاصِرَةِ بِالْجَلِيلِ.


----------



## shamaoun (28 يناير 2009)

*تابع سلسلة حياة المسيح في صور - جزء 2*




كَانَ الطِّفْلُ يَنْمُو وَيَتَقَوَّى




مُمْتَلِئاً حِكْمَةً، وَكَانَتْ نِعْمَةُ اللهِ عَلَيْهِ



فَلَمَّا بَلَغَ سِنَّ الثَّانِيَةَ عَشْرَةَ، صَعِدُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ كَالْعَادَةِ فِي الْعِيدِ ...
 وَبَقِيَ الصَّبِيُّ يَسُوعُ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَهُمَا لاَ يَعْلَمَانِ




يَابُنَيَّ، لِمَاذَا عَمِلْتَ بِنَا هَكَذَا؟ فَقَدْ كُنَّا، أَبُوكَ وَأَنَا، نَبْحَثُ عَنْكَ مُتَضَايِقَيْنِ!




لِمَاذَا كُنْتُمَا تَبْحَثَانِ عَنِّي؟ أَلَمْ تَعْلَمَا أَنَّ عَلَيَّ أَنْ أَكُونَ فِي مَا يَخُصُّ أَبِي؟




ثُمَّ نَزَلَ مَعَهُمَا وَرَجَعَ إِلَى النَّاصِرَةِ، وَكَانَ خَاضِعاً لَهُمَا. وَكَانَتْ أُمُّهُ تَحْفَظُ هَذِهِ الأُمُورَ كُلَّهَا فِي قَلْبِهَا. 




أَمَّا يَسُوعُ، فَكَانَ يَتَقَدَّمُ فِي الْحِكْمَةِ وَالْقَامَةِ، وَفِي النِّعْمَةِ عِنْدَ اللهِ وَالنَّاسِ.




كَانَتْ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ عَلَى يُوحَنَّا بْنِ زَكَرِيَّا وَهُوَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ. 
فَانْطَلَقَ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّوَاحِي الْمُحِيطَةِ بِنَهْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ يُنَادِي بِمَعْمُودِيَّةِ التَّوْبَةِ لِمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا،




اسْمَحِ الآنَ بِذلِكَ! فَهَكَذَا يَلِيقُ بِنَا أَنْ نُتِمَّ كُلَّ بِرٍّ




انْفَتَحَتِ السَّمَاءُ، وَهَبَطَ عَلَيْهِ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ مُتَّخِذاً هَيْئَةً جِسْمِيَّةً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ،
 وَانْطَلَقَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ يَقُولُ: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ بِكَ سُرِرْتُ كُلَّ سُرُورٍ! »


----------



## shamaoun (28 يناير 2009)

*تابع سلسلة حياة المسيح في صور - جزء 3*




أَمَّا يَسُوعُ، فَعَادَ مِنَ الأُرْدُنِّ مُمْتَلِئاً مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. فَاقْتَادَهُ الرُّوحُ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْماً، وَإِبْلِيسُ يُجَرِّبُهُ، وَلَمْ يَأْكُلْ شَيْئاً طَوَالَ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ



*ثُمَّ صَعِدَ الرُّوحُ بِيَسُوعَ إِلَى الْبَرِّيَّةِ، لِيُجَرَّبَ مِنْ قِبَلِ إِبْلِيسَ

وَقَالَ لَهُ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللهِ، فَقُلْ لِهَذِهِ الْحِجَارَةِ أَنْ تَتَحَوَّلَ إِلَى خُبْزٍ!» فأَجَابَهُ قَائِلاً: «قَدْ كُتِبَ: لَيْسَ بِالْخُبْزِ وَحْدَهُ يَحْيَا الإِنْسَانُ، بَلْ بِكُلِّ كَلِمَةٍ تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِ اللهِ!»

ثُمَّ أَخَذَهُ إِبْلِيسُ أَيْضاً إِلَى قِمَّةِ جَبَلٍ عَالٍ جِدّاً، وَأَرَاهُ جَمِيعَ مَمَالِكِ الْعَالَمِ وَعَظَمَتَهَا، وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أُعْطِيكَ هَذِهِ كُلَّهَا إِنْ جَثَوْتَ وَسَجَدْتَ لِي
- ثُمَّ اقْتَادَهُ إِبْلِيسُ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَأَوْقَفَهُ عَلَى حَافَةِ سَطْحِ الْهَيْكَلِ، وَقَالَ لَهُ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللهِ، فَاطْرَحْ نَفْسَكَ مِنْ هُنَا إِلَى الأَسْفَلِ فَإِنَّهُ قَدْ كُتِبَ: يُوصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ لِكَيْ يَحْفَظُوكَ، فَعَلَى أَيْدِيهِمْ يَحْمِلُونَكَ، لِئَلاَّ تَصْدِمَ قَدَمَكَ بِحَجَرٍ». 12فَرَدَّ عَلَيْهِ يَسُوعُ قَائِلاً: «قَدْ قِيلَ: لاَ تُجَرِّبِ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ!» 
*



فَتَرَكَهُ إِبْلِيسُ، وَإِذَا بَعْضُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ جَاءُوا إِلَيْهِ وَأَخَذُوا يَخْدِمُونَهُ.




رُوحُ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ، لأَنَّهُ مَسَحَنِي لأُبَشِّرَ الْفُقَرَاءَ؛ أَرْسَلَنِي لأُنَادِيَ
 لِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاقِ وَلِلْعُمْيَانِ بِالْبَصَرِ، لأُطْلِقَ الْمَسْحُوقِينَ أَحْرَاراً، وَأُبَشِّرَ بِسَنَةِ الْقَبُولِ عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ»




كَانَ هُوَ وَاقِفاً عَلَى شَاطِيءِ بُحَيْرَةِ جَنِّيسَارَتَ. 
فَرَأَى قَارِبَيْنِ رَاسِيَيْنِ عَلَى جَانِبِ الْبُحَيْرَةِ  ...
لاَ تَخَفْ! مُنْذُ الآنَ تَكُونُ صَائِداً لِلنَّاسِ




وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ كَانَ عُرْسٌ فِي قَانَا بِمِنْطَقَةِ الْجَلِيلِ، 
وَكَانَتْ هُنَاكَ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ. وَدُعِيَ إِلَى الْعُرْسِ أَيْضاً يَسُوعُ وَتَلاَمِيذُهُ




فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلْخَدَمِ: «امْلَأُوا الأَجْرَانَ مَاءً». فَمَلَأُوهَا حَتَّى كَادَتْ تَفِيضُ. ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمْ: 
«وَالآنَ اغْرِفُوا مِنْهَا وَقَدِّمُوا إِلَى رَئِيسِ الْوَلِيمَةِ




وَإِذْ رَأَى جُمُوعَ النَّاسِ، صَعِدَ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ. وَمَا إِنْ جَلَسَ، حَتَّى اقْتَرَبَ إِلَيْهِ تَلامِيذُهُ. فَتَكَلَّمَ وَأَخَذَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ. فَقَالَ:طُوبَى .........اِفْرَحُوا وَتَهَلَّلُوا، فَإِنَّ مُكَافَأَتَكُمْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ عَظِيمَةٌ. فَإِنَّهُمْ هَكَذَا اضْطَهَدُوا الأَنْبِيَاءَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ!





الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبُنَاةُ، هُوَ نَفْسُهُ صَارَ حَجَرَ الزَّاوِيَةِ




وَلَدَى دُخُولِهِ الْهَيْكَلَ، أَخَذَ يَطْرُدُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَبِيعُونَ فِيهِ وَيَشْتَرُونَ، 
قَائِلاً لَهُمْ: «قَدْ كُتِبَ: إِنَّ بَيْتِي هُوَ بَيْتٌ لِلصَّلاَةِ. أَمَّا أَنْتُمْ، فَقَدْ جَعَلْتُمُوهُ مَغَارَةَ لُصُوصٍ!»


يتبع ايضا


----------



## shamaoun (28 يناير 2009)

*تابع سلسلة حياة المسيح في صور - جزء 4*




َتَفَلَ فِي التُّرَابِ، وَجَبَلَ مِنَ التُّفْلِ طِيناً، ثُمَّ وَضَعَهُ عَلَى عَيْنَيِ الأَعْمَى، 7وَقَالَ لَهُ: «اذْهَبِ اغْتَسِلْ فِي بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ»





فَتَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيْهِ وَأَيْقَظُوهُ قَائِلِينَ: «يَاسَيِّدُ، يَاسَيِّدُ، إِنَّنَا نَهْلِكُ!» فَنَهَضَ وَزَجَرَ الرِّيحَ وَالْمَاءَ الْهَائِجَ، فَسَكَنَا وَسَادَ الْهُدُوءُ





سأَلَهُمْ: «مَنْ يَقُولُ الْجُمُوعُ إِنِّي أَنَا؟» َأَجَابُوهُ: «يَقُولُ بَعْضُهُمْ إِنَّكَ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانُ، وَآخَرُونَ إِنَّكَ إِيِليَّا، وَآخَرُونَ إِنَّكَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْقُدَامَى وَقَدْ قَامَ!» فَسَأَلَهُمْ: «وَأَنْتُمْ، مَنْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا؟» فَأَجَابَهُ بُطْرُسُ: «أَنْتَ مَسِيحُ اللهِ!»





مَاذَا تُرِيدُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ لَكَ؟» فَقَالَ: «يَارَبُّ، أَنْ تَرُدَّ لِي الْبَصَرَ!» فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَبْصِرْ! إِيمَانُكَ قَدْ شَفَاكَ





جَاءَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى التَّلاَمِيذِ مَاشِياً عَلَى مَاءِ الْبُحَيْرَةِ ... وَفِي الْحَالِ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ قَائِلاً: «تَشَجَّعُوا! أَنَا هُوَ. لاَ تَخَافُوا





فَنَزَلَ بُطْرُسُ مِنَ الْقَارِبِ وَمَشَى عَلَى الْمَاءِ مُتَّجِهاً نَحْوَ يَسُوعَ. وَلَكِنَّهُ عِنْدَمَا شَعَرَ بِشِدَّةِ الرِّيحِ، خَافَ وَبَدَأَ يَغْرَقُ، فَصَرَخَ: «يَارَبُّ نَجِّنِي!»





فَمَدَّ يَسُوعُ يَدَهُ فِي الْحَالِ وَأَمْسَكَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَاقَلِيلَ الإِيمَانِ، لِمَاذَا شَكَكْتَ؟»





فَاسْتَقْبَلَتْهُ امْرَأَةٌ اسْمُهَا مَرْثَا فِي بَيْتِهَا. وَكَانَ لَهَا أُخْتٌ اسْمُهَا مَرْيَمُ، .... «يَارَبُّ، أَمَا تُبَالِي بِأَنَّ أُخْتِي قَدْ تَرَكَتْنِي أَخْدِمُ وَحْدِي؟ فَقُلْ لَهَا أَنْ تُسَاعِدَنِي!»





مَرْثَا، مَرْثَا! أَنْتِ مُهْتَمَّةٌ وَقَلِقَةٌ لأُمُورٍ كَثِيرَةٍ. وَلكِنَّ الْحَاجَةَ هِيَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ، وَمَرْيَمُ قَدِ اخْتَارَتِ النَّصِيبَ الصَّالِحَ الَّذِي لَنْ يُؤْخَذَ مِنْهَا! »





ثُمَّ أَخَذَ وَلَداً صَغِيراً وَأَوْقَفَهُ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ، وَضَمَّهُ بِذِرَاعَيْهِ


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: سلسلة حياة المسيح في صور - جزء 1*

*سلسله صور روعه جدا

شكرا شمعون

وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## shamaoun (29 يناير 2009)

*تابع سلسلة حياة المسيح في صور - جزء 5*




دَعُوا الصِّغَارَ يَأْتُونَ إِلَيَّ وَلاَ تَمْنَعُوهُمْ، لأَنَّ لِمِثْلِ هَؤُلاَءِ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ !





وَأَخَذَتْ تَبُلُّ قَدَمَيْهِ بِالدُّمُوعِ وَتَمْسَحُهُمَا بِشَعْرِ رَأْسِهَا، وَتُقَبِّلُ قَدَمَيْهِ بِحَرَارَةٍ وَتَدْهُنُهُمَا بِالْعِطْرِ ... َقَالَ لِلْمَرْأَةِ: إِيمَانُكِ قَدْ خَلَّصَكِ. اذْهَبِي بِسَلاَمٍ





فَلَمَّا رَآهَا الرَّبُّ، تَحَنَّنَ عَلَيْهَا،





إِلاَّ أَنَّ سَامِرِيّاً مُسَافِراً جَاءَ إِلَيْهِ، وَلَمَّا رَآهُ، أَخَذَتْهُ الشَّفَقَةُ عَلَيْهِ، فَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ وَرَبَطَ جِرَاحَهُ بَعْدَمَا صَبَّ عَلَيْهَا زَيْتاً وَخَمْراً. ثُمَّ أَرْكَبَهُ عَلَى دَابَّتِهِ وَأَوْصَلَهُ إِلَى الْخَانِ وَاعْتَنَى بِهِ





فَنَهَضَتِ الْعَذَارَى جَمِيعاً وَجَهَّزْنَ مَصَابِيحَهُنَّ ...
وَصَلَ الْعَرِيسُ، فَدَخَلَتِ الْمُسْتَعِدَّاتُ مَعَهُ إِلَى قَاعَةِ الْعُرْسِ، وَأُغْلِقَ الْبَابُ






غَيْرَ أَنَّ إِنْسَاناً مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ، اسْمُهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ، .... جَاءَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ لَيْلاً وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَامُعَلِّمُ، نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ جِئْتَ مِنَ اللهِ مُعَلِّماً، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مَا تَعْمَلُ مِنْ آيَاتٍ إِلاَّ إِذَا كَانَ اللهُ مَعَهُ». فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: لاَ أَحَدَ يُمْكِنُهُ أَنْ يَرَى مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ إِلاَّ إِذَا وُلِدَ مِنْ جَدِيدٍ





فَقَالَ لَهُ الاِبْنُ. يَاأَبِي، أَخْطَأْتُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَأَمَامَكَ، ... أَمَّا الأَبُ فَقَالَ لِعَبِيدِهِ: أَحْضِرُوا سَرِيعاً أَفْضَلَ ثَوْبٍ وَأَلْبِسُوهُ، ... وَأَحْضِرُوا الْعِجْلَ الْمُسَمَّنَ ... َإِنَّ ابْنِي هَذَا كَانَ مَيِّتاً فَعَاشَ، وَكَانَ ضَائِعاً فَوُجِد





لَيْسَ عِنْدَنَا أَكْثَرُ مِنْ خَمْسَةِ أَرْغِفَةٍ وَسَمَكَتَيْنِ ... فَأَخَذَ الأَرْغِفَةَ الْخَمْسَةَ وَالسَّمَكَتَيْنِ، وَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ، ثُمَّ بَارَكَهَا وَكَسَّرَهَا وَأَعْطَى التَّلاَمِيذَ لِيُقَدِّمُوا إِلَى الْجَمْعِ. فَأَكَلَ الْجَمِيعُ وَشَبِعُوا. ثُمَّ رُفِعَ مِنَ الْكِسَرِ الْفَاضِلَةِ عَنْهُمُ اثْنَتَا عَشْرَةَ قُفَّةً.





كُلُّ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنْ هَذَا الْمَاءِ يَعُودُ فَيَعْطَشُ. وَلكِنَّ الَّذِي يَشْرَبُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ أَنَا، لَنْ يَعْطَشَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَبَداً



يَاسَيِّدُ، أَرَى أَنَّكَ نَبِيٌّ. آبَاؤُنَا عَبَدُوا اللهَ فِي هَذَا الْجَبَلِ، وَأَنْتُمُ الْيَهُودَ تُصِرُّونَ عَلَى أَنَّ أُورُشَلِيمَ يَجِبُ أَنْ تَكُونَ الْمَرْكَزَ الْوَحِيدَ لِلْعِبَادَةِ».

يتبع ايضاً


----------



## shamaoun (29 يناير 2009)

*تابع سلسلة حياة المسيح في صور - جزء  6*




أَمَّا هُوَ فَانْحَنَى وَبَدَأَ يَكْتُبُ بِإِصْبَعِهِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ ... مَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ بِلاَ خَطِيئَةٍ فَلْيَرْمِهَا أَوَّلاً بِحَجَرٍ!




وَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ يُصَلِّي، تَجَلَّتْ هَيْئَةُ وَجْهِهِ وَصَارَتْ ثِيَابُهُ بَيْضَاءَ لَمَّاعَةً. وَإِذَا رَجُلاَنِ يَتَحَدَّثَانِ مَعَهُ، وَهُمَا مُوسَى وَإِيلِيَّا، وَقَدْ ظَهَرَا بِمَجْدٍ




وَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ سَائِرٌ، أَخَذُوا يَفْرُشُونَ الطَّرِيقَ بِثِيَابِهِمْ. ... مُبَارَكٌ الْمَلِكُ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ! سَلاَمٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَجْدٌ فِي الأَعَالِي!




وَلَمَّا حَانَتِ السَّاعَةُ، اتَّكَأَ وَمَعَهُ الرُّسُلُ، وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «اشْتَهَيْتُ بِشَوْقٍ أَنْ آكُلَ هَذَا الْفِصْحَ مَعَكُمْ قَبْلَ أَنْ أَتَأَلَّمَ. فَإِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لَنْ آكُلَ مِنْهُ بَعْدُ، حَتَّى يَتَحَقَّقَ فِي مَلَكُوتِ اللهِ»




نَهَضَ عَنْ مَائِدَةِ الْعَشَاءِ، وَخَلَعَ رِدَاءَهُ وَأَخَذَ مِنْشَفَةً لَفَّهَا عَلَى وَسَطِهِ، ثُمَّ صَبَّ مَاءً فِي وِعَاءٍ لِلْغَسْلِ، وَبَدَأَ يَغْسِلُ أَقْدَامَ التَّلاَمِيذِ وَيَمْسَحُهَا بِالْمِنْشَفَةِ الَّتِي عَلَى وَسَطِهِ 




يَاأَبِي، إِنْ شِئْتَ أَبْعِدْ عَنِّي هَذِهِ الْكَأْسَ. وَلكِنْ، لِتَكُنْ لاَ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَتُكَ». وَظَهَرَ لَهُ مَلاَكٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ يُشَدِّدُهُ.




فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «يَايَهُوذَا، أَبِقُبْلَةٍ تُسَلِّمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ؟»




وَضَرَبَ أَحَدُهُمْ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطَعَ أُذُنَهُ الْيُمْنَى. فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ قَائِلاً: «قِفُوا عِنْدَ هَذَا الْحَدِّ!» وَلَمَسَ أُذُنَهُ فَشَفَاهُ




فَقَالُوا كُلُّهُمْ: «أَأَنْتَ إِذَنِ ابْنُ اللهِ؟» قَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنْتُمْ قُلْتُمْ، إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ!» فَقَالُوا: «أَيَّةُ حَاجَةٍ بِنَا بَعْدُ إِلَى شُهُودٍ؟ فَهَا نَحْنُ قَدْ سَمِعْنَا (شَهَادَةً) مِنْ فَمِهِ !»




فَسَأَلَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَأَنْتَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟» فَأَجَابَهُ: «أَنْتَ قُلْتَ!» فَقَالَ بِيلاَطُسُ لِرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْجُمُوعِ: «لاَ أَجِدُ ذَنْباً فِي هَذَا الإِنْسَانِ!»




وَهَا إِنَّهُ لَمْ يَفْعَلْ شَيْئاً يَسْتَوْجِبُ الْمَوْتَ. فَسَأَجْلِدُهُ إِذَنْ وَأُطْلِقُهُ. ... فَرَدُّوا صَارِخِينَ: «اصْلِبْهُ! اصْلِبْهُ!»



وَجَدَلُوا إِكْلِيلاً مِنْ شَوْكٍ وَضَعُوهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ، وَوَضَعُوا قَصَبَةً فِي يَدِهِ الْيُمْنَى، وَرَكَعُوا أَمَامَهُ يَسْخَرُونَ مِنْهُ وَهُمْ يَقُولُونَ: «سَلاَمٌ يَامَلِكَ الْيَهُودِ!»




فَأَخَذُوا يَسُوعَ. فَخَرَجَ وَهُوَ حَامِلٌ صَلِيبَهُ إِلَى الْمَكَانِ الْمَعْرُوفِ بِمَكَانِ الْجُمْجُمَةِ

يتبع


----------



## shamaoun (29 يناير 2009)

*تابع سلسلة حياة المسيح في صور - جزء7*




وَقَالَ: «يَابَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ، لاَ تَبْكِينَ عَلَيِّ، بَلِ ابْكِينَ عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُنَّ وَعَلَى أَوْلاَدِكُنَّ! فَهَا إِنَّ أَيَّاماً سَتَأْتِي فِيهَا يَقُولُ النَّاسُ: طُوبَى لِلْعَوَاقِرِ اللَّوَاتِي مَا حَمَلَتْ بُطُونُهُنَّ وَلاَ أَرْضَعَتْ أَثْدَاؤُهُنَّ!




وهو مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل آثامنا تاديب سلامنا عليه
وبحبره شفينا




وَلَمَّا وَصَلُوا إِلَى الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى الْجُمْجُمَةَ، صَلَبُوهُ هُنَاكَ مَعَ الْمُجْرِمَيْنِ، أَحَدَهُمَا عَنِ الْيَمِينِ وَالآخَرَ عَنِ اليَسَارِ. وَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «يَاأَبِي، اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ، لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَدْرُونَ مَا يَفْعَلُونَ!» وَاقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابَهُ مُقْتَرِعِينَ عَلَيْهَا.





«أَحَتَّى أَنْتَ لاَ تَخَافُ اللهَ ... أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَعُقُوبَتُنَا عَادِلَةٌ ... وَأَمَّا هَذَا الإِنْسَانُ، فَلَمْ يَفْعَلُ شَيْئاً فِي غَيْرِ مَحَلِّهِ!» ثُمَّ قَالَ: «يَايَسُوعُ، اذْكُرْنِي متى جئت فِي مَلَكُوتِكَ!» فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: الْيَوْمَ سَتَكُونُ مَعِي فِي الْفِرْدَوْسِ!»




َكَانَ فِي الْمَجْلِسِ الأَعْلَى إِنْسَانٌ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ، وَهُوَ إِنْسَانٌ صَالِحٌ وَبَارٌّ ...ثُمَّ أَنْزَلَهُ وَكَفَّنَهُ بِكَتَّانِ، وَوَضَعَهُ فِي قَبْرٍ مَنْحُوتٍ لَمْ يُدْفَنْ فِيهِ أَحَدٌ مِنْ قَبْلُ





فَأَخَذَ يُوسُفُ الْجُثْمَانَ، وَكَفَّنَهُ بِكَتَّانٍ نَقِيٍّ،




والأرض اهتزّت، والصخور تشقّقت، والقبور تفتّحت وقامت أجساد قدّيسين راقدين، ودخلت المدينة المقدّسة بعدما قامت من بين الأموات وظهرت لكثيرين




ذهب فكرز للأرواح التي في السجن




أَنَّهُ قَدْ قَامَ مِنْ بَيْنِ الأَمْوَاتِ
المسيح قام .. بالحقيقة قام




أَمَّا مَرْيَمُ فَظَلَّتْ وَاقِفَةً فِي الْخَارِجِ تَبْكِي عِنْدَ الْقَبْرِ. وَفِيمَا هِيَ تَبْكِي، انْحَنَتْ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ




َنادَاهَا يَسُوعُ: «يَامَرْيَمُ!» فَالْتَفَتَتْ وَهَتَفَتْ بِالْعِبْرِيَّةِ: «رَبُّونِي»، أَيْ: يَامُعَلِّمُ. فَقَالَ لَهَا: «لاَ تُمْسِكِي بِي! فَإِنِّي لَمْ أَصْعَدْ بَعْدُ إِلَى الآبِ، بَلِ اذْهَبِي إِلَى إِخْوَتِي وَقُولِي لَهُمْ: إِنِّي سَأَصْعَدُ إِلَى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ، وَإِلهِي وَإِلهِكُمْ!»

يتبع


----------



## shamaoun (29 يناير 2009)

*تابع سلسلة حياة المسيح في صور - جزء 8*




«يَاسِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا، أَتُحِبُّنِي أَكْثَرَ مِمَّا يُحِبُّنِي هؤُلاَءِ؟» فَأَجَابَهُ «نَعَمْ يَارَبُّ، .. فَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَطْعِمْ حُمْلاَنِي!» ثُمَّ سَأَلَهُ ثانية .. فَأَجَابَهُ: «نَعَمْ يَارَبُّ. .. قَالَ لَهُ: «ارْعَ خِرَافِي» فَسَأَلَهُ مَرَّةً ثَالِثَةً: «يَاسِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا، أَتُحِبُّنِي؟» ..وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَارَبُّ، أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. .. فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَطْعِمْ خِرَافِي




«هَاتِ إِصْبَعَكَ إِلى هُنَا، وَانْظُرْ يَدَيَّ، وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي. وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ كُنْ مَؤْمِناً!» فَهَتَفَ تُومَا: «رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي». فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَلأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي آمَنْتَ؟ طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ دُونَ أَنْ يَرَوْا»



«دُفِعَ إِليَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ. فَاذْهَبُوا إِذَنْ، وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ، وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ؛ وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَعْمَلُوا بِكُلِّ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْتِهَاءِ الزَّمَانِ! ».





ثُمَّ إِنَّ الرَّبَّ، بَعْدَمَا كَلَّمَهُمْ، رُفِعَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ، وَجَلَسَ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ





ظَهَرَتْ لَهُمْ أَلْسِنَةٌ مُنْقَسِمَةٌ كَأَنَّهَا مِنْ نَارٍ وَاسْتَقَرَّتْ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ




أنا هو الراعي الصالح، والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف




هوذا أنا واقفٌ على الباب وأقرع، فالذي يسمع ويفتح لي أدخل معه إلى الوليمة وهو أيضاً معي





نؤمن بإله واحد الآب، ضابط الكل، خالق السماء والأرض وكل ما يُرى وما لا يُرى




فَرَأَيْتُ فِي السَّمَاءِ عَرْشاً يَجْلِسُ عَلَيْهِ وَاحِدٌ تَنْبَعِثُ مِنْهُ أَنْوَارٌ كَأَنَّهَا صَادِرَةٌ مِنْ لَمَعَانِ الْيَشْبِ وَالْعَقِيقِ الأَحْمَرِ. وَحَوْلَ الْعَرْشِ قَوْسُ قُزَحَ يَلْمَعُ كَأَنَّهُ الزُّمُرُّدُ.


*النهاية*​


----------



## vetaa (29 يناير 2009)

*رد: سلسلة حياة المسيح في صور - جزء 1*

بامانه مش عارفة اشكرك ازااااااااى الموضوع رااائع والصور فيها كتييييير اول مرة اشوفها وتقريبا اغلب الاحداث موجودة حقيقى ربنا يعوضك والموضوع بنفسه بينطق انه يتثبت


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يناير 2009)

*تسلم ايدك يا شمعون مجهود هاااااااااااااااااايل بجد
ربنا يعوض تعبك مجموعة جميييييييلة​*


----------



## ponponayah (4 فبراير 2009)

بجد كلمة ميرسى متفكيش المجهود الرائع دا
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحافظ عليك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2009)

رااااااااااائع يا شمعون 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الصور 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## vemy (9 فبراير 2009)

بجد روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة وشكرا جدا على تعبك يا شمعون


----------



## مورا مارون (10 فبراير 2009)

شمعون رووووعة العمل ده

فعلا الصور روعة
وفي منها اول مرة اشوفها

ميرسي 
الرب يبارك ما صنعت يداك​


----------



## مورا مارون (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: تابع سلسلة حياة المسيح في صور - جزء 5*



وش منتظر اسلم قال:


> وَأَخَذَتْ تَبُلُّ قَدَمَيْهِ بِالدُّمُوعِ وَتَمْسَحُهُمَا بِشَعْرِ رَأْسِهَا، وَتُقَبِّلُ قَدَمَيْهِ بِحَرَارَةٍ وَتَدْهُنُهُمَا بِالْعِطْرِ ... َقَالَ لِلْمَرْأَةِ: إِيمَانُكِ قَدْ خَلَّصَكِ. اذْهَبِي بِسَلاَمٍ


 
يعني ايه بالضبط لازم نقبل قدم يسوع حتى يأتينا السلام !!![/quote]


هو انت طول​


----------



## MichaelSamer (20 فبراير 2009)

*بجد ان مش حقدر اقولك غير ربنا يعوض تعبك والرب يبارك حياتك موضوع ممتاز جدا واكيد تعبت فيه شكرا ليك علي الصور دي*


----------



## amad_almalk (23 فبراير 2009)

سلسله رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىىىى ليك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## gorg_star (28 فبراير 2009)

موضوع روعة و صور جميلة شكرا ليكى ربنا يباركك


----------



## abanob abram (28 فبراير 2009)

*دى صور جميلة جدا"*

الصور جميلة








shamaoun قال:


> كَانَ الطِّفْلُ يَنْمُو وَيَتَقَوَّى
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (6 مارس 2009)

واااو بجد شي خيالي
عاشت ايدك المسيح يحرسك ويعوضك تعب محبتك​


----------



## جورج13 (15 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررر
جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا
جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جددا ا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا
جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا
جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا
جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا
جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا
جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا
جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا
جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا
جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا
جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا
جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا
جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا
جدا جدا جدا جدا
جدا جدا جدا
جدا جدا
جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا

جورج13
مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
جور13 جورج13 جورج13 جورج13 جورج13 جورج13 جورج13 جورج13
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور 
شكرا على المجهود الرائع

جورج 13


----------



## roma erian (15 مارس 2009)

بجد موضوع اكتر من رائع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
وانا مبسوطة كتير اني معاكم


----------



## الانبا ونس (29 مارس 2009)

*شكرا جدا

مجموعة رهيبة جدا  الرب يتمجد فى حياتك ويبارك اعمالك ​*


----------



## SALVATION (1 أبريل 2009)

_روعه يا شمعون بجد فى منتهى الجمال والروعه_

_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## baro (3 أبريل 2009)

ألف شكر على الصور الرائعة النادرة الله يعوض كل من له  تعب


----------



## lovely dove (3 أبريل 2009)

بجد موضوع اكتر من رائع حلو جدا 
ربنا يعوض تعبك اخي شمعون 
في صور كتير اول مرة اشوفها شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## gamal_3000 (5 أبريل 2009)

رجاء  والف رجاء  ان يكون هزا الموضوع فى فايل  من اجل  تنزيله وحفظه  على الجهاز لانه مفيد  ليس للصغار  بل ايضا للكبار  ياريت تحطه كله فى فايل واحد من اجل الفائده 
وشكرا


----------



## اسـتير (6 أبريل 2009)

†

سلسلة روعة الرب يبارك حياتك 

ويعوض تعب محبتك


†


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 مايو 2009)

*رووووعة بجد وشاملة كل الاحداث

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## باسم داود (9 يونيو 2009)

3ashet aedak ya a5 shm3on 3ala hi alsoar  al7loa  allh ybark 7eatk wa y3aoth ta3bak yarab   
  wa shkran  a5okom basim mn  u s a


----------



## bonbnbon (12 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## bent almalk (12 يونيو 2009)




----------



## just member (14 يونيو 2009)

*صور اكتير حلوة *
*شكرا لك *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## الحصرى (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على هذه الصور وما صاحبها من السيره والبرهان


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 يونيو 2009)




----------



## الفارس الامين (9 يوليو 2009)

بجد صور تحفة ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## malak_adel_4 (22 يوليو 2009)

جميلة


----------



## Boutros Popos (6 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود جميل جدا​


----------



## بباوى (4 سبتمبر 2009)

حاجة جميلة ولا يسعنة سوا الدعاء للذين قامو بهذا العمل المبارك راجيا من يسوع المسيح يان يهبهم البركة والنعمة


----------



## pop201 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*تنسيق وترتيب متسلسل وخاصتآ للاطفال لكي يعرفوا منذ مجئ رب المجد بنوره الي العالم وحتي قيامتة لكي يحمل عنا الخطية شكرآ ليك موضوع رائع شمعون الرب يباركك*


----------



## مارلين معوض (13 سبتمبر 2009)

ما اجمل هذه الحياة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ميرا jesus (15 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسي


----------



## مارلين معوض (16 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا وجديد  ربنا يباركك على تعبك  ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## bant el mase7 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

عمل رائع جدا.ايات الكتاب موضحة بالصور ربنا يبارك مجهودك الرائع.+++


----------



## newman_with_jesus (24 ديسمبر 2009)

رائع ربنا يباركك ممكن نستخدمها في مدارس الاحد​


----------



## طحبوش (24 ديسمبر 2009)

بالفعل روووووعة وياريت يتثبت جميل جدا


----------



## fox69 (8 يناير 2010)

يالهامن عطات
\\\


----------



## +febronia+ (11 يناير 2010)

*مرسي جدا علي القصة*


----------



## فااادى (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الصور الجميلة دى الرب يباركك


----------



## فادى محب (13 فبراير 2010)

مجهود رائع شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## الخضر (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على هذه الصور الرائعه


----------



## عاشقة النحو (11 مارس 2010)

أن لم أفهم :هل يسوع بن الله أم هوالله؟
فمرة (*وكانت نعمة الله عليه*) ومرة(*يارب أن ترد لي بصرى*)وبطرس عندما قال له*يارب نجنى)*
وإن كان إلها فهل هناك إله يختن(*لما تمت ثمانية أيام ليختن الطفل سمى يسوع)*


----------



## kalimooo (14 أبريل 2010)

*


شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## j_helen (14 أبريل 2010)

to7fa rbana ybarkak


----------



## دو دو الرقيقه (19 أبريل 2010)

انت الاروع علي الاطلاق​


----------



## Mason (7 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## mony mooh (20 يونيو 2010)

جميل جداااااااااااااا


----------



## heba nageh (17 أكتوبر 2010)

حلوة جدا الصور

ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## bant el mase7 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## فادى محب (19 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهود رائع شكرا لهذا العمل العظيم


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (12 نوفمبر 2010)

beautiful
thaaaaaaaaaank u


----------



## qwyui (23 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يعوضك خير وبركة انا حملتهم مرسسسسسسسى


----------



## مرمورا 1 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

صور روعة جميلة جدا الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## mina nasr (19 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يباركك
الصور والموضوع جميل جدا


----------



## elamer1000 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*روووووووووووووووووووووعه*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


*+++*​


----------



## flopater (4 يناير 2011)

رائع جدا الرب يباركك


----------



## emadgerges14 (1 مارس 2011)

صور جميلة اوى ​


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (14 يونيو 2011)

_*mirsi بجد الصور جميله اوى*_


----------

